# Happy 1st. Birthday Ryker



## koda00

My handsome boy turns "1" today <3:wub:


----------



## Mary&Stella

Happy Birthday !!!:birthday:


----------



## PaddyD

He's lying there thinking: "Hey, I'm a German Shepherd for cryin out loud, not a freakin poodle!'


----------



## ZebsMommy

Happy Birthday! lOVE THE HAT~!


----------



## koda00

PaddyD said:


> He's lying there thinking: "Hey, I'm a German Shepherd for cryin out loud, not a freakin poodle!'


 
i know, i know but i couldnt resist


----------



## Mac's Mom

Love it. Whats the cake made of?


----------



## JustMeLeslie

:groovy:Happy B-Day Ryker!!!!:groovy:


He may not have enjoyed the bday hat ,but they are really cute photos.


----------



## koda00

Mac's Mom said:


> Love it. Whats the cake made of?


 
its vanilla yogurt,bananas,peanut butter,honey,


----------



## koda00

JustMeLeslie said:


> :groovy:Happy B-Day Ryker!!!!:groovy:
> 
> 
> He may not have enjoyed the bday hat ,but they are really cute photos.


 
The headband thingy lasted just long enough to take the pic


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Happy birthday, handsome boy hope that you have many many more!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

:birthday: Hope he liked the cake better than he liked his hat.


----------



## Mac's Mom

koda00 said:


> its vanilla yogurt,bananas,peanut butter,honey,


cool idea


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Happy Birthday Ryker!!! What a hunk!!


----------



## koda00

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes...... He's enjoying his birthday very much


----------



## jakeandrenee

Whiteshepherds said:


> :birthday: Hope he liked the cake better than he liked his hat.


Agreed! Happy Birthday!


----------



## smdaigle

LOL! Ridley's birthday is Wednesday. I wonder if I could get him to wear a hat like that . . . it's very doubtful!


----------



## koda00

smdaigle said:


> LOL! Ridley's birthday is Wednesday. I wonder if I could get him to wear a hat like that . . . it's very doubtful!


you can do it!  very quickly. just have everything ready, the headband thingy stays on for about 30 sec. long enough to take the pic.


----------

